#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Zoek met spoed een betrouwbare refki

## roosje10

Graag zoek ik voor een vriendin een betrouwbare refki, reageer aub als je wat weet met telnr of pm

----------


## Nawal12

Pm mij

----------


## Salam8180

Wslm 
Ik was ook een tijd geleden opzoek naar een refki maar helaas in deze tijd kom je veel charlatAns tegen of wel refkis die onbereikbaar zijn wegens tijdgebrek .Tot k zelf opzoek ben gegaan hoe men roqya kan doen op jezelf ik heb hmdlh goede sites bezocht waar men zelf roqya kan downloaden ik doe dit elke dag en hmdlh het gaat beter ik bestrijd het iedere dag met hulp van Allah als je arabisch kan lezen kan je perfect roqya op jezelf doen er zijn verschillende roqyas die je op jezelf of je partner kan lezen .tegen al mas ,sihr ,of ayn op jezelf lezen is de beste methode en bi idni Allah word je beter ik heb ook lang gezocht naar imams maar ben vaak teleurgesteld .Daarom hmdlh roqya op jezelf doen en alles komt goed in begin kon ik het niet zo goed maar hmdlh nu lees k het heel vlot en bestrijd ik die sjatans met de hulp van Allah .Moge Allah alle moslims genezen

----------


## bhag

Wat is een refki? Ik heb me een slag in de rondte gezocht op internet, geen enkele encyclopedie kent het woord...

----------


## Bijzondere_gave

Pm me maar als je wilt ...

----------


## raki

gegeten sihr verwijderen, sihr gegeten symptomen, wanneer weet je of je sihr hebt, symptomen sihr om niet te trouwen, Hoe kan men van Sihr (tovenarij) genezen?, Zoek met spoed een betrouwbare refki, Op zoek naar een goede betrouwbare en goede imam, shir, boze oog, bezetenheid., uitdrijven van een geest, djinn, door voodoo getroffen, zwarte magie. Verwijderen van Zwarte Magie.onverklaarde geestelijk en lichamelijke klachtenHebt u onverklaarbare gedurende psychische klachten zoals verdriet, depressie, angst, benauwdheid, slecht concentratie, nachtmerries, stemmen horen, schizofreen, eenzaamheid, boosheid, agressie, zelfmoord neigingen of onverklaarbare lichamelijk klachten zoals Anorexia (gebrek aan eetlust), hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn, buikpijn, pijn ergens in het lichaam, wondje die niet herstelt gedurende jaren. Als bij onderzoek is er geen ziekte of lichamelijke oorzaak voor uw klachten te vinden en dokters kunnen niks voor u doen, denk aan paranormaal wereld (geesten / djinn) als oorzaak. Geesten kunnen gedachten, gezondheid en gedrag negatieve benvloeden. Bent u hopeloos en de toekomst is somber. Gelukkig bij onze krijgt u nog een kans om te genezen en niet om u te leren hoe u er mee kunt gaan.Geest uitdrijving op vreedzaam manier, zonder iets te voelen, en zonder terug keer van geest . garantie 100% geven. Voor meer informatie 0031687797863 [email protected]

----------

